# Full Size Toyota Owners



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Just started looking at the tundras and wondering in real life what they can pull and real millage? 
Thanks


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

bcdude said:


> Just started looking at the tundras and wondering in real life what they can pull and real millage?
> Thanks


*Beware! Humorous comment inbound!*

*
New Tundra?? You can pull a 30,000lb Hotel on wheels NO PROBLEM!!! MPG?? Try 35MPG!!!!!!! Tundras =





















*

*Humorous comments off*

The new Tundra is a very capable tow vehicle. Carefully watch your weights as the payload rating in particular is very easy to exceed with the new ones. MPG ratings can vary depending on who you ask. My own take is that I might be looking at them a few years down the road as a replacement TV for my Ford as Toyota has a great track record of putting vehicles on the market then dramatically improving them until they are the best of their class. It is a completely new vehicle for Toyota and as is common with most mfg's it has had a few teething problems. Some of which are widespread, some are not. Do your research carefully.

-CC


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I have seen an improvement with my 08 tundra double cab over my 05 tundra. The bigger engine is not working as hard as the 4.7 did is my only thought. Last trip with a headwind I still averaged 9 mpg as compared to 7.5 mpg under the same conditions with the 05. The real treat is the transmision. 6 speeds seems like there is always a good gear to be in and with more power seems to be less shifting. I can finally use cruise control without having it shift down and watch the R's go up to 5 grand.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have used my '01 4x4 Tundra to tow our '03 28BHS for years and have no complaints. I can tell you that the only people that seem to complain about it don't own them or have moved on to other things. Those of us that do tow with them seem to like them. That being said, I can always use more horsepower or wheelbase, but I think it is a reasonable trade-off. If I were to buy a vehicle to ONLY tow, and not use it daily, I would get something bigger and stronger. Since I don't have that much room in my driveway the Tundra suits both purposes pretty well.

Reverie


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

bcdude said:


> Just started looking at the tundras and wondering in real life what they can pull and real millage?
> Thanks


check your COMBINED rating on the tundra--your will need code in drivers door..my 08 crewmax says it will putt 10500--NOT TRUE--combined towing is 16,000--put 3 people, dog fuel and a few samll things then I am down to towing 9000------truck weighs about 6000-patload is 1500--subtract that from your combine weight rating--beware--town mileage is 12.7 with 5.7--towing is 8-9 depending on if it is a trueful day or not....i didn't do the math or homework when i bought mine and now am burned...truck could NOT pull 30BHDS that weight 7100 up or down parents mountain--had to use pops doge diesal 4x4 to do it--granted was steep and trick but really dissappointed in my Tundra...plus that back (rear) glass always gets stuck down and usually in rain...


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Check www.TundraSolutions.com, they have a towing forum in there too. I LOVE my (1st gen) Tundra!







The 2nd generation is even better.









Do you have a particular Outback model in mind?


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tlasseig said:


> check your COMBINED rating on the tundra--your will need code in drivers door..my 08 crewmax says it will putt 10500--NOT TRUE--combined towing is 16,000--put 3 people, dog fuel and a few samll things then I am down to towing 9000------truck weighs about 6000-patload is 1500--subtract that from your combine weight rating


This is true of ANY tow vehicle. The manufacturers will ALWAYS claim the highest possible tow capability, which will be based on the least amount of extra stuff (people cargo, etc.) in the truck. Add anything into the truck, and you have to subtract it from the towing capacity. This also affects GVWR, which is where most half-tons run into problems.

The key is to understand the numbers (GVWR and GCWR), and know the weight of the truck and the stuff YOU'RE going to put in it, then you'll be able to determine how big a trailer YOU can pull.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


mine is at 7700 miles--for some reason it seems that the 4dr VS> crew max mileage is different..i like my crew max--really poor dealership service center though....truck seems to struggle to much on inclines in North arkansas....i would LOVE 14 to the gallon in town..running errands this weekend, and NO i dont heavy foot it, i averaged 12.4 in town--bummer....we usually hang around 60-62 when towing and stay under 2k RPM...as well.....wish they could get the rear window fixed right....i am on 3 set of leather rear seats due to the thing falling off track while on the road--these windows are around 2000 each time it falls and breaks..am looking hard at the Lemon law...i hear from many that the 2008 4 x4 has some issues as well.....consumer reports dont give outr truck to many kudos....


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I am pretty much in the same boat as "Sigearny". I went from an 05 to an 07 Crewmax and the Crewmax pulls our 25rss much easier and with better mileage.

We could definitely pull more but have no need for a bigger camper.

Not too surprised that "Jitch388" can pull a 32 bhdsle.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just let me know when he is on the road, so I can stay off of it. 35' trailer on a 1/2 ton truck is a bit much no matter who makes it.


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a 07 Tundra 5.7 and tow a 27RSDS. LOVE IT!!!! We just got back from doing the round trip from Knoxville, TN to Panama City Beach, FL and it did great. I ran anywhere from 65-75 and got around 9 mpg. Wish the mpg was better but I'm not complaining. Never swayed and never even felt the tire blow on the camper on the way down. My wife was behind me and had to tell me about it.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


I gotta say, no offense, but I think this is waaay more trailer than is safe to tow with that truck. I can't imagine that you are within the numbers. Even by looking at the pic, it appears the back end of the truck is almost dragging.

Just my humble opinion

Bill


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just pray you never catch a bad cross wind..........


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

Grunt0311 said:


> My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


I gotta say, no offense, but I think this is waaay more trailer than is safe to tow with that truck. I can't imagine that you are within the numbers. Even by looking at the pic, it appears the back end of the truck is almost dragging.

Just my humble opinion

Bill
[/quote]

This truck is close to a 3/4 truck and I would say the only reason it isn't is because the frame is a Tri frame and not all fully boxed. Other than that yes the suspension isn't as tight as the 3/4 ton but the axle and all is as big as a 3/4 ton. If you haven't towed with a new Tundra, don't knock it till you do so because it will tow just as good as a 3/4 ton in my opinion. As for the rear squatting some, it is no where near the bump stops and dragging like you think it is. They do squat a little more than the 3/4 ton but that's because it's setup for ride more than just towing. I would say that that camper is no problem on the road for him.

Just my humble opinion too.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

D1Boz said:


> This truck is close to a 3/4 truck


Is that like a Dodge Dakota is close to a 1/2 ton truck


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, if you are within all the numbers, and being safe, to each their own. Some will say you need a 1 ton dually, others will argue it can be towed with a 1/2 ton truck. The wheelbase is a little too short compared to the trailer for me.

I have heard some good things about the new Tundra's. Toyota has come along ways, and has also done things to beef up the driveshaft and brakes. And I am definately not saying or implying anything close to them not being a real truck. Overall, when it comes to matching a TT with a TV, I think not only do you need to make sure you are well within the numbers on capacities, but you also need to consider things such as wheelbase.

What it boils down to in the end, is what you feel safe putting the lives of your family members into, but also remember all the other families on the road, and what is safe for their lives as well.

Be safe, and responsible, and get out there and camp as much as possible









Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

D1Boz said:


> My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


I gotta say, no offense, but I think this is waaay more trailer than is safe to tow with that truck. I can't imagine that you are within the numbers. Even by looking at the pic, it appears the back end of the truck is almost dragging.

Just my humble opinion

Bill
[/quote]

This truck is close to a 3/4 truck and I would say the only reason it isn't is because the frame is a Tri frame and not all fully boxed. Other than that yes the suspension isn't as tight as the 3/4 ton but the axle and all is as big as a 3/4 ton. If you haven't towed with a new Tundra, don't knock it till you do so because it will tow just as good as a 3/4 ton in my opinion. As for the rear squatting some, it is no where near the bump stops and dragging like you think it is. They do squat a little more than the 3/4 ton but that's because it's setup for ride more than just towing. I would say that that camper is no problem on the road for him.

Just my humble opinion too.








[/quote]

I have to dispute this statement.....

I have a little experence in trucks, I have been specing, ordering, and sell them for about 25 years. The Toyota is a nice 1/2 ton truck BUT it is a 1/2 ton truck. It is has it's strong points and it's weak points just like every other make. I personally don't care for the styling of it but that is my opinion....

Just so we under stand what the numbers mean...

GVWR=Gross vehicle weight rating: The weight rating of the truck, loaded with both axles sitting on the scales, trailer tongue weight is included in this
FAWR=Front axle weight rating: The weight rating of the front axle alone
RAWR=Rear axle weight rating: The weight rating of the rear axle alone
Curb Weight=The weight of the truck as spec'd with a full tank of fuel sitting at the curb (doesn't include any passengers or cargo)
Payload=The max that the truck is rated to carry (passengers, cargo and tongue weight is subtracted from this)
GCWR=Gross combined weight rating: The max that the truck and trailer is rated to weight fully loaded, all axles on the scales

Here are a few spec's to consider:

Toyota Tundra Crew Max 4x4 5.7L LTD:
GVWR: 7200 pounds
FAWR: 4000 pounds
RAWR: 4150 pounds
Curb Weight: 5705 pounds
Payload: 1495 pounds
GCWR: 16000 pounds

Ford F250 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat:
GVWR: 9400 pounds
FAWR: 4400 pounds
RAWR: 6100 pounds
Curb Weight: 6700 pounds
Payload: 2700 pounds
GCWR: 18000 pounds

Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 Larmine:
GVWR: 8800 pounds
FAWR: 5200 pounds
RAWR: 6010 pounds
Curb Weight: 6245 pounds
Payload: 2555 pounds
GCWR: 17000 pounds

Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab LT2 4x4
GVWR: 9200 pounds
FAWR: 4500 pounds
RAWR: 6084 pounds
Curb Weight: 5797 pounds
Payload: 3403 pounds
GCWR: 18500

So lets take a Tundra, a 10000 pound trailer, a family of 4, with a load of 400 pounds in the bed:
Curb weight: 5705 + People (4 @ 150 each that is what tht government uses) 600 + 400 (in bed) + tongue weight (10000 x 10% is the least) 1000 pounds
Total weight of the Tundra is 7705 and the trailer is at 9000 pounds.....total of 16705. We are over weight by 500 on the truck, and 700 GCVR.....

Now lets take a Chevrolet, a 10000 pound trailer, a family of 4 with a load of 400 pounds in bed:
Curb weight: 5797 + people 600 + payload 400 + tongue weight 1000
Total weight of the Silverado 7797 and the trailer is at 9000 pounds ....total of 16,797. We are UNDER weight by1403 on the truck and 1203 GCWR.

While the Tundra is a nice, capable truck is isn't a 3/4 ton.........

Gary

Disclaimer:
All spec's are the standard truck with the decor level stated with the gas engine, trailering package and the best towing gears.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

The problem with that is that you are stuck with a Chevy....Hee, Hee, Hee,


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> The problem with that is that you are stuck with a Chevy....Hee, Hee, Hee,


At least its not a Ford. Saw two separate guys crawling into their engine compartment at the campground last weekend.

Didn't see any Chevy or Dodge owners working on theirs.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope I didn't open up this can of worms - just trying to be funny/stupid...


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> My 07 has 20000 miles. Gets 14.5 in town and 18 on highway. I drive 60-65 and keep it at or under 2k rpm while towing and get 9-10 depending on the headwind. I love the way it tows. This is my everyday vehicle as well and it gives an extremely comfortable drive when it's not towing.


I gotta say, no offense, but I think this is waaay more trailer than is safe to tow with that truck. I can't imagine that you are within the numbers. Even by looking at the pic, it appears the back end of the truck is almost dragging.

Just my humble opinion

Bill
[/quote]

This truck is close to a 3/4 truck and I would say the only reason it isn't is because the frame is a Tri frame and not all fully boxed. Other than that yes the suspension isn't as tight as the 3/4 ton but the axle and all is as big as a 3/4 ton. If you haven't towed with a new Tundra, don't knock it till you do so because it will tow just as good as a 3/4 ton in my opinion. As for the rear squatting some, it is no where near the bump stops and dragging like you think it is. They do squat a little more than the 3/4 ton but that's because it's setup for ride more than just towing. I would say that that camper is no problem on the road for him.

Just my humble opinion too.








[/quote]

I have to dispute this statement.....

I have a little experence in trucks, I have been specing, ordering, and sell them for about 25 years. The Toyota is a nice 1/2 ton truck BUT it is a 1/2 ton truck. It is has it's strong points and it's weak points just like every other make. I personally don't care for the styling of it but that is my opinion....

Just so we under stand what the numbers mean...

GVWR=Gross vehicle weight rating: The weight rating of the truck, loaded with both axles sitting on the scales, trailer tongue weight is included in this
FAWR=Front axle weight rating: The weight rating of the front axle alone
RAWR=Rear axle weight rating: The weight rating of the rear axle alone
Curb Weight=The weight of the truck as spec'd with a full tank of fuel sitting at the curb (doesn't include any passengers or cargo)
Payload=The max that the truck is rated to carry (passengers, cargo and tongue weight is subtracted from this)
GCWR=Gross combined weight rating: The max that the truck and trailer is rated to weight fully loaded, all axles on the scales

Here are a few spec's to consider:

Toyota Tundra Crew Max 4x4 5.7L LTD:
GVWR: 7200 pounds
FAWR: 4000 pounds
RAWR: 4150 pounds
Curb Weight: 5705 pounds
Payload: 1495 pounds
GCWR: 16000 pounds

Ford F250 Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat:
GVWR: 9400 pounds
FAWR: 4400 pounds
RAWR: 6100 pounds
Curb Weight: 6700 pounds
Payload: 2700 pounds
GCWR: 18000 pounds

Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab 4x4 Larmine:
GVWR: 8800 pounds
FAWR: 5200 pounds
RAWR: 6010 pounds
Curb Weight: 6245 pounds
Payload: 2555 pounds
GCWR: 17000 pounds

Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab LT2 4x4
GVWR: 9200 pounds
FAWR: 4500 pounds
RAWR: 6084 pounds
Curb Weight: 5797 pounds
Payload: 3403 pounds
GCWR: 18500

So lets take a Tundra, a 10000 pound trailer, a family of 4, with a load of 400 pounds in the bed:
Curb weight: 5705 + People (4 @ 150 each that is what tht government uses) 600 + 400 (in bed) + tongue weight (10000 x 10% is the least) 1000 pounds
Total weight of the Tundra is 7705 and the trailer is at 9000 pounds.....total of 16705. We are over weight by 500 on the truck, and 700 GCVR.....

Now lets take a Chevrolet, a 10000 pound trailer, a family of 4 with a load of 400 pounds in bed:
Curb weight: 5797 + people 600 + payload 400 + tongue weight 1000
Total weight of the Silverado 7797 and the trailer is at 9000 pounds ....total of 16,797. We are UNDER weight by1403 on the truck and 1203 GCWR.

While the Tundra is a nice, capable truck is isn't a 3/4 ton.........

Gary

Disclaimer:
All spec's are the standard truck with the decor level stated with the gas engine, trailering package and the best towing gears.
[/quote]
Thanks i think this article changed my mind about looking any farther into the toyota. I haul a ton of stuff in the truck (boat 15h/p engine 3500watt gen. firewood 2bikes bbq etc etc.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

vikecowboy said:


> The problem with that is that you are stuck with a Chevy....Hee, Hee, Hee,


Hey I resemble that remark







. Even if it is a funny one, lol


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Fire44, that is a lot of information. I am impressed by your details. Very good, and informative posting









And I like your signature line too









Bill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bcdude said:


> Thanks i think this article changed my mind about looking any farther into the toyota. I haul *a ton *of stuff in the truck (boat 15h/p engine 3500watt gen. firewood 2bikes bbq etc etc.


Looks like it a 1-ton then !! You will not be dissappointed.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Towing a 23rs with all of that stuff is a piece of cake for the Tundra...


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Tundra Solutions.com is reporting Toyota is going to suspend production of the Tundra and Sequoia from August to November of 08 due to slow sales.
You may want to wait and see how things shake out. I'm going to try and stretch our 2000 Expedition until 2010 and see how things look then.
Good luck!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't believe I almost missed this!!!

We are currently in Indiana,having towed our 28krs (fully loaded) out to the Tetons and back. I must say we did expect the rig to be a bit challenged when we got out there but, to our VERY pleasant surprise, it was not! She handled the Tetons and the Big Horns with absolutely NO trouble and we have averaged 10.5 mpg (lets not talk about South Dakota!!). Unhitched, we even got 24 mpg tooling around Jackson, WY and up to Yellowstone. I average 20mpg (highway) at home so was really impressed with its performance out there!!!

I LOVE MY TUNDRA!!! Thanks for asking


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a 2007 Tundra Double Cab and tow a 28RSDS. As one poster mentioned, the 6 speed tranny is probably its best feature. My biggest complaint, well I have two. No. 1, the rear end is soft so I just added some airlift airbags. No. 2, it's more my fault I guess, but I have pretty much maxed out the payload (1690 lbs.) By the time I load a family of 4, 2 large dogs in the bed with the camper shell and add the tounge weight, I am surely at max payload for the truck. I probably should have opted for a 3/4 ton truck for this type of payload. As for the towing experience, well, I "upgraded" from a Titan and 21RSDS to this set up and the towing experience is about the same. I have plenty of power to pull uphill, stability is fine and gas mileage is actually better with this set up than with the other truck/trailer combo I had. I live in Central California so we are surrounded by mountains in all directions and I have pulled East and West without any trouble. Our trip to San Diego Christmas of 2007 I averaged 12mpg towing. To me the biggest difference in towing now is not so much the truck but the trailer. You know bigger is better right? Well believe me there are times when I wish I had that small trailer back. More for the manueverablity in traffic and gas stations, which by the way 200 miles with the trailer and you'll be getting really nervous about running out of gas. Anyway, I hope this helps. 
Sean


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

First i want to say i thought you guys were a little more open minded then the ones on rv.net!

with that said i am the other guy pushing my tundra to its limits!

My trailer actually weighs 8278lbs, i never fill the water tanks and have no plans to cross the country with it, that trip is being saved for a diesel truck. This truck like any other will run out of payload capacity, but it is no worse than other 1/2 tons. To compare the crew max to a dodge quad cab is not fair, try comparing it to the mega cab, which also has a poor cargo capacity.

I am within my trucks ratings as long as i dont over pack, yes i know i really need a 3/4 ton truck for this traile. It has never struggled on any hills in new england and actually surprised me when towing with others that have supposedly "real trucks"
As far as wheelbase i am not lacking with 165", this does help with my trailer. Drive within your own capacity and you should be safe, i have no problems doing 60 or 65 mph and maintaining that speed on long hills.

Buy what you want...your paying, but if your intentions are to go over 7klbs i would start looking for a 3/4 ton truck for the extra suspension. If toyota came out with that i would be in it as i have no issues with the power train.

empty i get about 16.9mpg and towing i get 8mpg, veru similiar to ther 1/2 ton small block trucks.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

1jeep said:


> First i want to say i thought you guys were a little more open minded then the ones on rv.net!











Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold up there, cowboy! Let's all play nice now.

You have to expect the "my truck is better than your truck" threads to get a little fiesty, but let's not start throwing mud at each other.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I love these threads!

Ok, let's see, we've covered the "it's almost a 3/4 ton" myth.... Discussed payload.... traded insults (my favorite part really).....

There's not much left to add. Oh except that unless things have changed, a nicely equipped Tundra wasn't that much cheaper than my nicely equipped 1 ton.... and the 650 ft-lbs under the hood of my beast feels really good when towing!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I feel sooooooo loved.


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Not feeling any love either...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Airboss said:


> First i want to say i thought you guys were a little more open minded then the ones on rv.net!











Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold up there, cowboy! Let's all play nice now.

You have to expect the "my truck is better than your truck" threads to get a little fiesty, but let's not start throwing mud at each other.








[/quote]

I think you need to go back and read this entire thread from the begining!

....cowboy...lol

Nathan...i dont know where you found a f350 for under $40k, i paid $28k for my toyota....I have been looking and the best i can find in my area is $41k for a similiar equipped truck with a diesel.


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

D1Boz said:


> This truck is close to a 3/4 truck


OK, I got $.02 to add here, I think.

We just traded our Lexus off on a 2008 Sequoia Platnium 4x4. Not a Tundra, but close enough, right? The Toyota salesman asks me about our TT and I tell him it's a '07 OB 29BHS, 5700ish dry. He procedes to tell me I can tow it with the Sequoia. After getting off the floor & back in my chair I told him not to be telling people who don't know any better that they can do that. He goes into the tow weight ratings of the Sequoia and says "what, it'll handle it". I told him the first time that 29 foot (32' T to B ) sail decided to sway a little at highway speed, that Toyota that "can handle it" will be greasy side up and hopefully, the family inside of it won't be seriously injured.

I love the Sequoia. I assume he Tundra is equally as nice a vehicle. THEY ARE NOT 3/4 TON'S! Not even close! They are half ton based vehicles, mabey less. Don't be fooled by stories/claims of manufacturers/salesmen.

Oh, & no matter what you drive or tow, BE SAFE!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

1jeep said:


> First i want to say i thought you guys were a little more open minded then the ones on rv.net!











Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold up there, cowboy! Let's all play nice now.

You have to expect the "my truck is better than your truck" threads to get a little fiesty, but let's not start throwing mud at each other.








[/quote]

I think you need to go back and read this entire thread from the begining!

....cowboy...lol

Nathan...i dont know where you found a f350 for under $40k, i paid $28k for my toyota....I have been looking and the best i can find in my area is $41k for a similiar equipped truck with a diesel.
[/quote]

Yes 3/4 tons do cost more than a Tundra, no argument here. But if you had a 3/4 ton, you wouldn't be over payload capacity with a 35' trailer either. Nobody is trying to compare 3/4 Tons to a Tundra, other than to say that 3/4 tons are better equipped to haul the bigger trailers. Not everything is about price, but rather the ability to properly, safely, and responsibly haul a load.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Despite popular belief not all 3/4 tons come in deisel. You can get a 3/4 ton Crew Cab just over $30,000. This will satisfy the biggest concerns of wheelbase, load capcity, sagging, etc. Deisel is a nice boost in power, but you could forgo it to save $8,000. When my F150 was giving up last year, Tunda was on the top of my list for 1/2 tons. But I opted for a deisel becasue I thought I might upgrade to a 5th wheel in a few years and I wanted the better milage over a gas.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

The only problem with this is - then you are stuck with a FORD. Hee, Hee, Hee,

There's not much left to add. Oh except that unless things have changed, a nicely equipped Tundra wasn't that much cheaper than my nicely equipped 1 ton.... and the 650 ft-lbs under the hood of my beast feels really good when towing!!!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

What's wrong with *FORD*........Fix Or Repair Daily?.........Found On Road Dead?..........First On Race Day?

We love our 6.0L Excursion and would not trade it for anything else............except perhaps a bigger Ford









S


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

cabullydogs said:


> What's wrong with *FORD*........Fix Or Repair Daily?.........Found On Road Dead?..........First On Race Day?
> 
> We love our 6.0L Excursion and would not trade it for anything else............except perhaps a bigger Ford
> 
> ...


You'd have a hard time convincinging me to part with my powerstroke too.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

GlacierPeaks said:


> What's wrong with *FORD*........Fix Or Repair Daily?.........Found On Road Dead?..........First On Race Day?
> 
> We love our 6.0L Excursion and would not trade it for anything else............except perhaps a bigger Ford
> 
> ...


You'd have a hard time convincinging me to part with my powerstroke too.
[/quote]

Forget the Trucks, my Ford Mustang does great at towing my TT.









Thanks Fire44, I like the details in your explanations/examples. You should be a researcher or teacher beause that was well done







.


----------

